
Show HN: Tellur – manage personal finances using custom-built tasks - wtsn
https://www.tellur.io/premades/build
======
wtsn
Hi everyone, I'm a co-founder of Tellur, a task-based personal finance
manager. Users connect bank accounts (similar to Mint) then add custom tasks
(similar to IFTTT) to track and manage personal finances.

The link goes straight to our task editor, but you can also add shared tasks
others created. Here's a quick video I made as an introduction to the editor:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4pxcnSb9sw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4pxcnSb9sw)

Right now the only action for a task is to send an email, but that will change
soon. We're working on adding support for push notifications, text and money
transfers.

------
mgberlin
The interface is very confusing. When I clicked on the first blank after
'When' I expected to be able to choose some noun but there weren't any.

~~~
wtsn
Thanks for the feedback. I agree that at times the left-to-right approach you
described can feel more intuitive than the top down approach we have right
now. Ideally we'd like to combine the best of both.

